# CCM Serial Numbers



## RMS37 (Apr 20, 2009)

The question of how to date a CCM bicycle (Canada Cycle and Motor Company Ltd.) has been coming up with some frequency on the site so I thought it would be useful to print what I found on the Internet in its own thread to make it easy to find. I have only had to use this chart once but it worked on my bike. To use the chart, find the letter in the serial number and note where it is located with respect to the other characters. 

1921    A-----
1922    B-----
1923    C-----
1924    D-----
1925    E-----
1926    H-----
1927    K-----
1928    L-----
1929    N-----
1930    P-----
1931    S-----
1932    T-----
1933    V-----
1934    W-----
1935    X-----
1936    Z-----
1937    -A----
1938    -B----
1939    -C----
1940    -D----
1941    -E----
1942    -H----
1943    -K----
1944    -L----
1945    -N----
1946    -P----
1947    -S----
1948    -T----
1949    -----A
1950    -----B
1951    -----C
1952    -----D
1953    -----E
1954    -----H
1955    -----K
1956    -----L
1957    -----N
1958    -----P
1959    -----S
1960    -----T


----------



## brayzil (Mar 20, 2011)

What  year would this bike be Serial Number 76E391 Would it be 1941 you show one number before the E mine has 2 ?


----------



## MERK (Mar 20, 2011)

brayzil said:


> What  year would this bike be Serial Number 76E391 Would it be 1941 you show one number before the E mine has 2 ?




Where is that serial number located? On the seat tube or the dropout?


----------



## OldRider (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm not 100 % certain but I think CCM also had a British arm of their company building bikes in England. The ones that I think are British have the serial number on the top portion of the seat tube, and will likely have Perry hubs.


----------



## brayzil (Mar 21, 2011)

*Here are some pics of the Bike.*

This is my Red bird the tires even look Vintage they say Trelleborg T-nabb 28 x 1 1/2 from what could find on the net that company is from somewhere in europe. put air in and they held took the bike for a good run the other day so that was good news. everything seems to be in good working condition lots of surface rust nothing major and no welding!! the serial number is on the seat tube and not sure if this would be the original saddle but seems to fit somwhere around that era. the rear hub also has ccm pat 1937.


----------



## OldRider (Mar 21, 2011)

I have the almost identical twin to your bike, mine has a "Ranger" headbadge, it was built for the Hudson Bay company by CCM, my rear hub says made in England.


----------



## brayzil (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice Very similar!! I like the Rear Carrier and Basket What Year is the Ranger?


----------



## brayzil (Mar 21, 2011)

On the Seat tube


----------



## OldRider (Mar 21, 2011)

The old gentleman that bought the bike new only remembers that he bought it "before the war", which makes it pre 1939. In 1936 it became a rule for bikes here in Canada to have the bottom portion of your rear fender painted white for easier visibility. So that puts the Ranger between 1936 and 1939. The rear rack is a Wald aftermarket rack from about the same vintage, I added that myself. There was no chainguard for these bikes, so mine is 100% original. This is how it looked when I hauled it out of the trash.


----------



## brayzil (Mar 21, 2011)

Good find and Thankyou for your help and info. I'll keep digging to get some more info on my serial number. Maybe it was a British made bike, either way I can't wait to get it out more this summer!!!


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice CCM's boys. I love these bikes, here is a couple of mine.
1950's CCM ballooner
1937 CCM Flyte
1933 CCM Roadster


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Mar 21, 2011)

Here is a couple other cool CCM tid bits....
A flyer for a 1937 Flyte,  a teens CCM Motorbike , (after all CCM stands for Canadian Cycle and Motor) and a new project of mine a 37 Flyte frame and fork and I got a 38 moto bike with all the doner parts I need.
For more CCM info check out vintageccm.com or flyte.ca


----------



## MERK (Mar 22, 2011)

OldRider said:


> I'm not 100 % certain but I think CCM also had a British arm of their company building bikes in England. The ones that I think are British have the serial number on the top portion of the seat tube, and will likely have Perry hubs.




The serial numbers are always on the seat tube up to the 50`s. What makes you think there were CCM`s made in England?


----------



## OldRider (Mar 23, 2011)

MERK said:


> The serial numbers are always on the seat tube up to the 50`s. What makes you think there were CCM`s made in England?




I have had several older CCM bikes with British components on them, like the Perry hubs and another brand of British hub whose name escapes me at the moment, and then I've had  CCM's of exactly the same vintage with CCM hubs. So I assumed they were  British made, and like I said I was not 100% certain.


----------



## MERK (Mar 23, 2011)

Ahh, I see.  That Ranger of yours, does it have seat stays that are identical to the rest of your CCM`s? Especially around the bridge area? Or are they not as straight...more rounded? I can`t tell from the photos...


----------



## OldRider (Mar 23, 2011)

Merk, I hauled out the Ranger and took closeup photos of the seatstay area. Also my serial number is under the crank, not on the seatpost. And the numbers correspond with nothing in the CCM list, and yet it is identical (in my mind) to CCM's of the same vintage, minus the CCM chainring. I also have the original saddle, which is a Wright saddle from Birmingham England. The hub and brakearm have no name on it, only "made in England" and a patent number. If you can finally help me positively identify it then hats off to you.


----------



## MERK (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Old Rider,  I was hoping that bridge area would be identical to my 30`s Eaton Glider, because the components on that are the same as your Ranger. It was built by Raleigh. I thought maybe since they said it came from the  Hudsons Bay, that both them and Eatons were having bikes built by Raleigh.  But your bike does sure appear to be CCM made. Odd that it`s stamped on the shell, I`ve never seen that.  Pretty interesting...


----------



## OldRider (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info Merk, I appreciate the input. Its funny you mention Eatons and Raleigh because my friend has the identical bike to mine but his badge has "Eatons" on it and still has the CCM chainring, so now I know Eatons was buying from two manufacturers. Interesting stuff....thanks again!


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Mar 23, 2011)

you should try posting your pictures and questions on vintageccm.com those guys have all the CCM history.


----------



## MERK (Mar 24, 2011)

I guess the other thing that we have to remember is that parts wore and were switched out...especially when some of these bike were used for generations. Eaton`s not only had a couple lines of bikes, but also a full line of components and accessories available through the catalog, including replacement forks, wheels, rims, saddles, sprockets...the works!  The bikes were pretty standardized, and stayed that way a loooong time! I know I`ve found lots of bikes over the years with parts changed literally decades later....


----------



## Nefarious (May 12, 2018)

I just found some old ccm bikes..... can someone help me date these?

Thanks for the help
Chris


----------



## bicycle larry (May 12, 2018)

brayzil said:


> *Here are some pics of the Bike.*
> 
> This is my Red bird the tires even look Vintage they say Trelleborg T-nabb 28 x 1 1/2 from what could find on the net that company is from somewhere in europe. put air in and they held took the bike for a good run the other day so that was good news. everything seems to be in good working condition lots of surface rust nothing major and no welding!! the serial number is on the seat tube and not sure if this would be the original saddle but seems to fit somwhere around that era. the rear hub also has ccm pat 1937.



yours has the nice long fender on the front like mine 1940


----------



## Cbgimse (May 13, 2018)




----------

